# Ibanez S7321 in the flesh



## chest rockwell (Dec 22, 2006)

i dont yet have one , but i figured i would post this pic that ive been sitting on for a couple months. now that its release is official.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 22, 2006)

Sweet. There've been a few pics/links floating about, but always cool to see another.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 22, 2006)

nice  cant wait to play one


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks cool. Is that a new Ibanez head, Buz?


----------



## Scott (Dec 22, 2006)

How about a pic of the back of the headstock?


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 22, 2006)

Sweet, finally we get to see the real deal.


----------



## Nipples (Dec 22, 2006)

Still looks fragile to me. Oh well. 

Ill just wait till I get my hands on one to judge.


----------



## Scott (Dec 22, 2006)

Is it just me, or does that look like it says 7326?


----------



## Nipples (Dec 22, 2006)

It does look like 7326

Unless its 7320, which makes more sense.


----------



## Vermillion (Dec 22, 2006)

hmmm, i want one. its probly just as cheap as the rg7321 if not cheaper. which is a downfall but i will be picking one up none the less.


----------



## Scott (Dec 22, 2006)

Nipples said:


> It does look like 7326
> 
> Unless its 7320, which makes more sense.



I dont think so. If you zoom in, it still looks more like a 6 than a 0.


----------



## Nipples (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmm, yep it does look more like a 6


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 22, 2006)

I dont think it'll be as cheap as a 7321, due to the bridge.. But who knows..


----------



## Drache713 (Dec 22, 2006)

Damn...I want one.


----------



## tehk (Dec 22, 2006)

I think the Ibanez Logos are shiny again


----------



## Ryan (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks pretty killer. I give it a 
Nice looking for that small of a price anyways.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 22, 2006)

Cool pic, Buz. Although it is black, I really dig this new S7.


----------



## 777 (Dec 22, 2006)

it says 7320 not 7326


----------



## Pablo (Dec 22, 2006)

Very nice indeed!!!

I still don't get the "fragile" comment Nipples... I just can't see a single fragile thing about the construction! Oh, and I will be stripping it - gloss black is simply too plain for me.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 22, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Very nice indeed!!!
> 
> I still don't get the "fragile" comment Nipples... I just can't see a single fragile thing about the construction! Oh, and I will be stripping it - gloss black is simply too plain for me.



It gives me the same feeling... looks cheap to me, but maybe it's the "matte" black thing what makes it look "fragile".


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 22, 2006)

So what are those IBZ amps?


----------



## Pablo (Dec 22, 2006)

Thermions


----------



## Donnie (Dec 22, 2006)

I want one of those trems!!!! Guess I'll have to buy the whole guitar.


----------



## angryman (Dec 23, 2006)

I think i'm gonna be getting me one of those bad boys!


----------



## Mykie (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 23, 2006)

ill be hitting it!


----------



## god_puppet (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks cool for what it'll be priced at. I think i'm gonna be picking up one of those bad boys


----------



## Mykie (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm sure that if these things sell good then Ibanez will put out better models. I'm not two big on the neck, but I hope there will be more models to follow with necks like the S7420.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 23, 2006)

If i buy that i will paint it on a rare color, maybe a freak color 

BTW in that black color looks like a shitty guitar, but for the info seems to be an exellent 7!


----------



## 777 (Dec 23, 2006)

still waiting on a 24 fretted ebony boarded one.......... someday....


----------



## chest rockwell (Dec 24, 2006)

IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAAAAND!!
"ibanez will release the golden s series seven string again, with zero color options. die hard fans will light themselves on fire in protest , to wich ibanez pumpkin heads will not take notice, and stilll release whack finishes" IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAAAND !!!
here is a semi cool finish?


----------



## Drache713 (Dec 24, 2006)

chest rockwell said:


> IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAAAAND!!
> "ibanez will release the golden s series seven string again, with zero color options. die hard fans will light themselves on fire in protest , to wich ibanez pumkin heads will not take notice, and stilll relrease whack finishes" IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAAAND !!!


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 24, 2006)

number 2


----------



## nyck (Dec 24, 2006)

I LOVE Natural Mahogany!!


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 24, 2006)

Some store already has one of the new s7's?


----------



## Ken (Dec 24, 2006)

chest rockwell said:


> IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAAAAND!!
> "ibanez will release the golden s series seven string again, with zero color options. die hard fans will light themselves on fire in protest , to wich ibanez pumpkin heads will not take notice, and stilll release whack finishes" IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAAAND !!!
> here is a semi cool finish?



 x 3. Conan FTW


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2006)

Conan rules.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 24, 2006)

Conan is one of my favorite comedians. PWN!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 24, 2006)

chest rockwell said:


> IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAAAAND!!
> "ibanez will release the golden s series seven string again, with zero color options. die hard fans will light themselves on fire in protest , to wich ibanez pumpkin heads will not take notice, and stilll release whack finishes" IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAAAND !!!
> here is a semi cool finish?


man it won't let me give you rep yet but omg, lmao  you are too much


----------



## usagi (Dec 24, 2006)

How much do they want for one? I didn't see the price.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2006)

usagi said:


> How much do they want for one? I didn't see the price.



They probably couldnt fit it on the tag hehe


----------



## Rayne Mann (Dec 24, 2006)

I will definitely have to check those out when they come out!

BTW, is that guy Buz from Unearth?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2006)

Rayne Mann said:


> BTW, is that guy Buz from Unearth?


Yah thats him. He likes to stop by every once in a while and tease us with these killer guitars that none of us can get (easily)


----------



## Shawn (Dec 24, 2006)

chest rockwell said:


> IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAAAAND!!
> "ibanez will release the golden s series seven string again, with zero color options. die hard fans will light themselves on fire in protest , to wich ibanez pumpkin heads will not take notice, and stilll release whack finishes" IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAAAND !!!
> here is a semi cool finish?



 I love that skit on Conan. I also love that S^, very nice.


----------



## friday11 (Oct 20, 2008)

ah nice guitar! i have this one!!! plays great...especially apreggios finds with no trouble! Pretty cool...buy this thing!!! you don't make a mistake w/ it...


----------



## El Caco (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy two year thread bump Batman.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 20, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Holy two year thread bump Batman.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 20, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Holy two year thread bump Batman.



well that guy is new. only has 4 post so far


----------



## El Caco (Oct 20, 2008)

Hence my jest.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 20, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Hence my jest.



good point  I noticed this thread last night I was going to post but changed my mind


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 20, 2008)

nyck said:


> I LOVE Natural Mahogany!!


 


Mahogany!


----------



## friday11 (Oct 20, 2008)

oh my god...I just want to post something and immediately I get laughed down! Nice work, he? Sorry that I don't noticed the date...I'll be improving myself...

and by the way: I like this Natural Mahogany too!


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 20, 2008)

They weren't laughin at you dude just the mentions other ppl made. Super bumps are something to be celebrated:chris:

(Edit)
King Yemma: Mahogany!


----------



## friday11 (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah I know! I've no problem w/ it...but thanks for your constitutive words! I appreciate this


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 20, 2008)

friday11 said:


> yeah I know! I've no problem w/ it...but thanks for your constitutive words! I appreciate this



Hey since this is a thread about the S7320, whats it like? and how long have you had it?


and Welcome man


----------



## friday11 (Oct 20, 2008)

well I bought it 3 months ago. Actually I am not a expert of 7 strings, but in my point of view this guitar is killer! I have to play on it every minute...

What else could I say?? mmmh...my english is pretty bad...I couldn't express it in english how this guitar rocks...sorry

...and thanks for the cordial welcome!


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 21, 2008)

friday11 said:


> well I bought it 3 months ago. Actually I am not a expert of 7 strings, but in my point of view this guitar is killer! I have to play on it every minute...
> 
> What else could I say?? mmmh...my english is pretty bad...I couldn't express it in english how this guitar rocks...sorry
> 
> ...and thanks for the cordial welcome!



cool and no problem man


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe my next guitar will be natural mahogany.


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 23, 2008)

the topic confused me because the literal title says S732*1*, so I thought for a moment that ibanez was making a fixed-bridge S7, then realized that would probably be an SA as opposed to an S.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 23, 2008)

Ketzer said:


> the topic confused me because the literal title says S732*1*, so I thought for a moment that ibanez was making a fixed-bridge S7, then realized that would probably be an SA as opposed to an S.



wow, I didnt even catch that


----------

